# just a side project :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

it didn't take me as long as i thought it would and i was very impressed with it since it was my first time making a bed like this! also made a cute minky blanket to go with it. the photo takin with KC is for a fb contest i entered her in, really hope she wins! :]
let me know what you guys think!

KC is a natural model :laughing5:








bed and blanket :]


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

This looks super comfy! I bet your Chihuahuas are so happy to be your babies! Do you make it human sized?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Starr said:


> This looks super comfy! I bet your Chihuahuas are so happy to be your babies! Do you make it human sized?


thanks! hehe i think all furbabies with homes are lucky to have a warm place to live in,eat, and play! the luxuries are just extras <3 i haven't tried human size yet but i can if you're interested


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

Very true. And sure, what would you charge for something like that? I'm all about supporting businesses like yours.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Starr said:


> Very true. And sure, what would you charge for something like that? I'm all about supporting businesses like yours.


would depend on how big u want it/fabrics :daisy: aw thank u! i support businesses as well throughout fb and word of mouth


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's a really cute picture of KC! I love the bed and minky blanket too.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> That's a really cute picture of KC! I love the bed and minky blanket too.


thank u coco!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe KC looks so pretty. She is such a gorgeous girl. Nice work as usual Pidge 😋


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww love the pics, bed and blanket!!They are so pretty!! And the blanket looks very soft!!! You are very talented Pidge!! KC is a beautiful model!! :love5:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe KC looks so pretty. She is such a gorgeous girl. Nice work as usual Pidge 😋


thank u! 



Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww love the pics, bed and blanket!!They are so pretty!! And the blanket looks very soft!!! You are very talented Pidge!! KC is a beautiful model!! :love5:


thanks kathy!!! it is very soft! <3 it's a fav in this house hehe


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

That's looks lush, mine would love that. Very cute pic of KC too.


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Great bed you are so talented ... She looks sooo comfy


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks guys  i put it in the corner of my bed so the kids can sleep on it lol


----------

